# Taupe Grey Metallic coming back for 2013?



## itslyndz (Apr 14, 2012)

I know this was discontinued due to the Japan disaster, but I wondered if anyone has heard anything about possible colors for the 2013 models? My next car will be the Cruze in Taupe Metallic, but im worried that it will now only be on the 2011 models. I know they are getting scarcer everyday!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have the Taupe on my '11 LS and wondered what happened to it. I thought maybe it was deemed unpopular by GM so they discontinued/replaced by some of the new colors for 2012. Popular color Only problem I see it more on Camry and Corollas than Cruzes. Hope they do bring it back. Then I have a retro color. LOL I did a quick google search and the Malibu seems to be the car of choice for Taupe Gray


----------



## crmcknight (Feb 25, 2012)

I haven't heard about any new paint changes/colors coming for 2013, but they usually add and delete a few with each model year. If I hear anything sooner to the launch - I'll post here.


----------



## itslyndz (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks! Im still hoping to buy a cruze at the end of the year. I just hope all the Taupe 2011's arnt being driven, haha! I did email chevy asking about the color, so maybe if more people ask about it for 2013 they might bring it back?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Taupe is one sexy color, my second choice in colors, they also ran out at my dealer to i had to get it in black.

No complaints though


----------



## itslyndz (Apr 14, 2012)

Not sure what Ill do if the color doesnt come back for 2013. I really dont want to settle for anything when it comes to a huge purchase/car. Might be off to a different model or brand.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Wishing they would keep the Gold Mist Metallic color!


----------



## itslyndz (Apr 14, 2012)

I just saw the thread for the 2013 colors, and none of them seem impressive....


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Wishing they would keep the Gold Mist Metallic color.


I agree...
*Gold Mist* is a pleasing, low-maintenance alternative to ubiquitous silver.

When I was shopping for my 2012 LS 6-MT my color preference was *Gold Mist* or *Ice Blue*, but all I could find anywhere in my region was *Silver Ice* or *Black Granite*. *Crystal or Victory Red* would have been nice, too, but are not LS color options. Silver's a decent color and looks good on most cars, but when every 2nd or 3rd vehicle I see on the road is silver, well, you know, it gets kind of boring. *Pearl White* would be a noteworthy addition.

Let's face it: the Cruze color palette is rather timid in North America.

Whatever happened to to the light teals, greens and other memorable colors GM offered in the '60s?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> I agree...
> *Gold Mist* is a pleasing, low-maintenance alternative to ubiquitous silver.
> 
> When I was shopping for my 2012 LS 6-MT my color preference was *Gold Mist* or *Ice Blue*, but all I could find anywhere in my region was *Silver Ice* or *Black Granite*. *Crystal or Victory Red* would have been nice, too, but are not LS color options. Silver's a decent color and looks good on most cars, but when every 2nd or 3rd vehicle I see on the road is silver, well, you know, it gets kind of boring. *Pearl White* would be a noteworthy addition.
> ...


I liked the Gold Mist also. I had it on my 2002 Alero and on my Wife's 2005 Chev Classic(I think they called it Sandstone then). Only problem I found was that despite the paint codes matching, no one can came up with a matching touch up paint! But I am OK with the _soon to be retro color_ Taupe grey on my 2011 Cruze.


----------



## foranpdx (Apr 5, 2012)

I have the Victory Red 1LT RS, and I love it. Love the color! The dealer said that they have had a lot of people looking for the Victory Red, but it is apparently on backorder.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Patman said:


> I liked the Gold Mist also. I had it on my 2002 Alero and on my Wife's 2005 Chev Classic(I think they called it Sandstone then). Only problem I found was that despite the paint codes matching, no one can came up with a matching touch up paint! But I am OK with the _soon to be retro color_ Taupe grey on my 2011 Cruze.


Would the Gold Mist paint/touch up paint remain available from GM especially for those who did/will purchase a gold mist metallic cruze?


----------

